# When to plant - Melbourne



## SixStar (15/9/15)

Hey guys, is it safe to plant my rhizomes outside yet (frost)? I'm in Melbourne. Thanks


----------



## Camo6 (15/9/15)

Hell yes. Get them in the ground!


----------



## SixStar (15/9/15)

Cheers!


----------



## Mardoo (15/9/15)

Immediately, if not sooner!!!


----------



## technobabble66 (15/9/15)

Plant them about 1 month ago. Or as close to that as possible.

My 3rd year Chinook started shooting about 3 days ago. My two 2nd year Columbus' are a bit sleepy, so nothing from them yet (sprout, yer bastards!!)


----------

